

A new study has pinpointed some possible causes of bee deaths - uptown
http://qz.com/107970/scientists-discover-whats-killing-the-bees-and-its-worse-than-you-thought/

======
twiceaday
> a new study has pinpointed some of the probable causes of bee deaths

Thats a quote and that should be the title.

------
glenra
You'd think this sort of article might mention that overall bee populations
and honey production in the US are stable. 2006 and 2009 were low points but
the numbers have since recovered - beekeepers have been making more hives
faster than the decay rate, whatever its causes might be.

"Properly understood, the story of CCD is not one of doom and gloom, but one
of the triumph and perseverance of beekeepers."

[http://perc.org/articles/everyone-calm-down-there-no-bee-
poc...](http://perc.org/articles/everyone-calm-down-there-no-bee-pocalypse)

------
Wingman4l7
Colony Collapse Disorder (CCD) has been very tricky to figure out and
continues to defy complete explanation, linkbait title notwithstanding.

------
jchrisa
So chemical agriculture works for almost a century.

------
rhizome
qz scoops the universe again!

------
DecoPerson
Complete guess: The insecticide molecules are eventually consumed by the bees
and chemically substitute the various proper molecules that bees produce
internally. When the hive releases signals (pheromones?) like "We're under
attack", "It'a getting cold", or "New young are due", the individual bees pick
it up and hence release the stored chemicals which poison them.

How'd I go? Should I ditch CS and study biology? :)

